# circling, rapid eye movement, tilted head



## MiniLopHop (May 25, 2012)

please watch the video, I'm desperate to help her.
she's in a laundry basket for now but will go to the vet first thing in the morning.

Last night this started about 7:30 and went to the ER. After 4 hours there they said ear infection. She has acted fine until tonight again. She's on subq fluids, injected batryl, injected benidryl, and antibiotic eye drops. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 25, 2012)

You are doing everything you can for her. I have to say when Neville had this, once we got the meds going, he got worse first before he got better. He wasn't rolling, but his eyes were rolling and his neck was really turned. It looks to me she just can't get her balance. Neville stay still once he had pain meds. It kind of made him really lethargic. 

Just keep her safe in that laundry basket. Can you offer her some hay? Maybe if she has something to occupy her time, she'll settle down. I kept talking to Neville, which seem to calm him. 

So so sorry this is happening. Will be thinking of all of you. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 25, 2012)

I just gave her some drammamine based on a good bun friend's recomendation. I'm hoping that helps her rest. I have a hay cube in there if she gets hungry. I don't want to put lose hay in because she might poke herself in the eye.


----------



## HEM (May 25, 2012)

Oh no, poor bun
It sounds like you are doing everything that you can for her. Hopefully the vet will be of some help
Take care and let us know how she is
Dilly (our lop) sends get well wishes


----------



## ZRabbits (May 25, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I just gave her some drammamine based on a good bun friend's recomendation. I'm hoping that helps her rest. I have a hay cube in there if she gets hungry. I don't want to put lose hay in because she might poke herself in the eye.


With Neville, the fur helped protect him. He felt secure in his litter box and the only thing he would eat was hay. First thing that popped into my mind to help. Definitely need to protect her eye. 

I did find when researching and also gave to Neville was wheat grass. It gives oxygen and trace minerals that they need. And also give them an appetite. It helped me get Neville to eat. 

And also neck and head massages to relax the muscles. Near the ears real lightly. Really helped Neville relax. 

These are just things that worked for me. Hope she has a restful night. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2012)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 25, 2012)

I have wheat grass growing down stairs, I will add a good amount to her dinner.

She does love it when I rub over the base of her ears.

I'm going to try panacur because we have tried everything else. *sigh* I'm going to bed while she's resting comfortably.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 25, 2012)

Poor little Becky, sounds like you are doing everything possible. We'll say some prayers for her.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 26, 2012)

moving this to the infirmary...really hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 26, 2012)

How is Becky doing? Hope she had a quiet, restful night. 

K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 26, 2012)

The rapid eye movement plus head tilt sounds like E.C


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 26, 2012)

My rabbit had all of the above symtoms and it was an inner ear infection (we believe) We did all the bloodwork and she tested negative for EC etc. 

Try rolling towls and putting them all the way around a carrier. Put her inside leaning on them and to keep her from rolling

I agree with ZRabbits, when my rabbit had it, she got worse on antibiotics before they made it better. 

The sub-q fluids were a HUGE help, I'd recomend keeping lots of those going.

Does she eat ok? I ended up having to do lots of Critical Care for my bunny. 

Is she pooping fine? With Jelly (my headtilt bunny) she went into stasis multiple times throughout her illness. I'd keep a close eye on that.

I'm praying for her; hope she's doing better soon. I was so sad when I read the topic title and then saw whose/which bunny it was.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 26, 2012)

Sorry Katie, I thought I put it in the Infirmary. I was rather distressed.

ok, checked in with the vet again and we decided panacur wouldn't hurt anything but can help. Since all the kids came from rough starts and have never been wormed we are dosing everyone to cover the bases.

Becky isn't twirling much this morning. She's such a trooper and mixing the meds with babyfood she will lick it off a spoon. She is eating, peeing, and pooping like a trooper. Since she's more in control I let her out of the basket this morning to change the wet bedding. She went right to her litter box and seems much more comfortable going potty there. Since she was able to get in and out ok on her own I'm not going to put her back in the basket for now. 

We canceled our weekend plans so we could stay home with her and make sure she feels supported and continues to improve. We will continue with the meds and hope she feels better soon.

Thank you so much for all the support. :hug:


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 26, 2012)

So relieved she is showing some improvement. I was thinking about Cinderella last night and am wondering how similar the illnesses are? Could she has a severe inner ear infection? Keep up the meds and extra food, give her lots of pets and kisses from all of us. We are all worried about her and you. Sorry you had to cancel plans, but as you say, she will feel safer with you close. Nose bonks and hugs.


----------



## Kipcha (May 26, 2012)

Wonderful that she is showing improvements. Becky is such a wonderful girl and it's great that she's taking everything so well, it makes things easier.

:hug:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 26, 2012)

So glad to hear! 


K


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2012)

Hi Brandy,

I would go toward more EC treatments with such a severe tilt to her head. My little bunny had a more slight tilt to her head, but she was circling and her eye 'floated' as the vet said, although I would say the eye'chased' back and forth. 

My vet prescribed something new for EC treatment. She had Fenbendazole for a full two weeks, but her tilt stopped after the first two treatments. If she ever presents with any sort of tilt, she will automatically get the parasitic again without hesitation, especially if the vet is not there to see her.

Honestly, I think you are better off hitting her tilt with a more heavy duty drug than not. Letting it go too long because of using a weaker med or med that isn't going to attack the actual problem would not be to her advantage.Don't be afraid to suggest a parasitic for EC if she doesn't keep improving. Different meds work differently in each rabbit. Panacur might be just the ticket if she is showing signs of improvement. 

ray: Hope she keeps getting better for you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 26, 2012)

Brandy I just saw this post. I checked for it last evening but didn't see it. I'm so sorry your Becky and you are going through all of this.

She is so lucky to have such a great Mommie taking care of her. How are the other bunnies doing.

Big Hugs:hug1 and healing vibes ray:to all of you.

Susan:sickbunny:


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 26, 2012)

Janet, can you fill me in on how frequently and amount of dose? I'm giving 20 mg/kg of Fenbendazole and a second dose in 14 days. It doesn't seem like enough for an active infection, but seems logical for the other buns who are getting it for a preventative. Everyone ate it right up mixed with babyfood. The hardest part was making sure no one snacked on anyone else's dose.

Alma, yeah I am having flashbacks to Cinderella and I don't think I'm the only one. When I put Becky in the laundry basket Houdini seemed upset and kept hopping back and forth watching her. Luckily she hasn't needed the basket today.

I have spent most of the day in the bun room, never being gone for more than 30 minutes at a time. I gave it a really good clean so I wouldn't be hovering but still close. I would lay next to her and read out loud on my breaks. I think it makes her more comfortable. Gary also stretched out next to her so she never feels alone.


----------



## myheart (May 27, 2012)

I don't remember exactly how much since she is a pound and a half bunny, but I know I had to give the meds once a day for two weeks straight. 

Don't forget that different parasitic work differently for each bun. If you Google the Fenbendazole, and if you look at some of the same sites I did, you will see that there is a list of parasitics to use for EC. Different vets prefer different meds for treating EC. This just happens to be the latest and greatest and the one that worked for my little girl. It might take longer for your little girl since she is a bigger bun than my girl, but I don't think you are wrong with giving a parasitic with such a dramatic tilt. I may have caught my girl's tilt early enough to get such a fast result also.

I do hope she gets better soon for all of your health's sakes.  I don't think she could ask for better nurses than you and your husband.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 27, 2012)

I feel like the panecur is a miracle. She is almost completely back to normal! She's able to control her movements and not circling. She came hopping right over for breakfast and chowed down as normal.

I have to be careful not to pick her up too much because that makes her dizzy, but it's a relief to see her feeling so much better.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 27, 2012)

So glad to hear that something is working. Poor Houdini, bad flash backs for that little man. Your bunnies are so great about being there for each other, quite the bonded group.


----------



## myheart (May 27, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I feel like the panecur is a miracle. She is almost completely back to normal! She's able to control her movements and not circling. She came hopping right over for breakfast and chowed down as normal.
> 
> I have to be careful not to pick her up too much because that makes her dizzy, but it's a relief to see her feeling so much better.


ray: Good to get some good news!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 27, 2012)

Good to hear Becky is so much better today! Hoping she's completely back on her feet in not time!

K


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2012)

Do you have a pen? If so buy a baby bumper and tie it around you can set her up with more room but give her a safety net.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 27, 2012)

Poor sweetie! We watched the video, so sad  I'm really glad to hear she's doing better, though! Keep her on the meds for a while to make sure the ear infection is kicked. Our Nedderbug had an inner ear infection last summer and it was comparatively very mild, but extremely tenacious and he had to be on meds for 6 weeks. Even now he turns his head to the side if he's tired or doesn't feel good.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 28, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Poor sweetie! We watched the video, so sad  I'm really glad to hear she's doing better, though! Keep her on the meds for a while to make sure the ear infection is kicked. Our Nedderbug had an inner ear infection last summer and it was comparatively very mild, but extremely tenacious and he had to be on meds for 6 weeks. Even now he turns his head to the side if he's tired or doesn't feel good.



That's what my bunny had, unfortunatily she didn't get better.  now every time I read one of these stories about head tilt bunines getting better I can't help but wonder if something else could have been done for mine.



OH and idea for cage padding-yeah I baby bumper is a good idea in a pen. if you don't have that, a piece of carpet cut about a foot high put around the sides of the pen works well. That's what we used.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 28, 2012)

Well, it is two hopps forward and one hop back. *sigh* Becky isn't doing so well this morning. Her eyes are really darting again and her head is sideways again. Lastnight her head was back up right and I was so excited.

I'm going to continue her meds for two weeks minimum. Depending on how she's doing it may get extended. 

I so want to snuggle her but it makes her dizzy, so I sit next to her and we chat.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 28, 2012)

Sorry things are not a lot better today, keep us posted and we will keep praying for her recovery. Poor little thing.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 28, 2012)

I know that feeling. Not sure if you ever read Ringo's story. Wish I could give you a hug, I know what it is like.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 28, 2012)

Praying for your little sweetie. ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

Brandy,

That's exactly how Neville reacted with his med for the "Wry Neck". I was exactly as you are experiencing, two steps forward, and one step back". Been there, know what you are going through. Keep the meds going. Neville was on his meds for a good 2 weeks. He really started to act like Neville by a week and half into the meds. It took a good month for his head to straighten completely. And every once in a while if he's tired (humidity gets to him because of his fur) his head will tilt to that side. 

You hang in there. Know you want to snuggle, I did too. I did the same thing you are doing. It really calmed Neville down knowing I was there. It's an up and down ride, but it does get better. Becky is in my thoughts. Hoping for the same outcome Neville had. Will keep watching for updates. 

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 28, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Brandy,
> 
> That's exactly how Neville reacted with his med for the "Wry Neck".Â  I was exactly as you are experiencing, two steps forward, and one step back".Â  Been there, know what you are going through.Â  Keep the meds going.Â  Neville was on his meds for a good 2 weeks.Â Â  He really started to act like Neville by a week and half into the meds.Â  It took a good month for his head to straighten completely.Â  And every once in a while if he's tired (humidity gets to him because of his fur) his head will tilt to that side.Â
> 
> ...



That's where we were with Jelly, but the vet didn't want to continue antibiotics that long if they didn't seem to work in a week. Therefore we didn't have much choice but to put her down as she was so miserable. I do think the key is keeping with antibiotics for a long while to totally eradicate the illness.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like you are in for a long, long haul, but it does sound very hopeful. Hang in there.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your support. It means a lot to both of us. I tell Becky that she has lots of friends so she has to get better to amuse them with her cuteness 

As long as she's eating voluntarily then she's fighting and I will do everything possible to support her fight. It encourages me to know that Neville went through the same thing and was able to recover. I'm fightened for her, but I don't let her know. I just cheer her on with everything positive she does.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Thank you so much for your support. It means a lot to both of us. I tell Becky that she has lots of friends so she has to get better to amuse them with her cuteness
> 
> As long as she's eating voluntarily then she's fighting and I will do everything possible to support her fight. It encourages me to know that Neville went through the same thing and was able to recover. I'm fightened for her, but I don't let her know. I just cheer her on with everything positive she does.


What you are doing now is exactly what I did for Neville. I know how frightened you are and how helpless you feel because you want to help them and fix them back to the sweet bunny they were before. I was right where you are now. He continually ate his hay but wouldn't touch his pellets. I thought that was a good sign. I was getting really worried by the third day with no pellets, but we gave him the wheat grass then, and by the 4th day, I was cheering when he ate his first pellet. 

Definitely as long as she's voluntarily eating, she is definitely fighting. Good for you for being strong, because she can feel it. Keep doing what you are doing with all that emotional support for Becky. And just take it one day at a time. 

Becky is in our thoughts.

K


----------



## ZRabbits (May 29, 2012)

Just checking in. How's Becky doing this morning? Hope all had a quiet, relaxing night and Becky's doing better. Holding her own. 

K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 29, 2012)

Yes Brandy how is Becky? Have you gotten a proper diagnoses yet or is it still up in the air?Is Gary being a good husbunny? Does he still have socks on hocks?


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 29, 2012)

Hey Becky how are you and Brandy doing. Are you still being a strong girl and fighting hard. Nose bonks from Derby, and hugs from me.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 29, 2012)

I am happy to report that Becky is doing really well this morning. She was able to sit up to clean her face properly with both paws! As soon as I put the pellets down for breakfast she came right over and dug in, granted oats is quite the attractant.

Gary is being a wonderful husbunny, he is laying right next to her and keeping her face clean. His hocks are doing much better so he doesn't need to have socks on while in his normal space anymore because I have several blankets padding the floor. I do put his socks on when he runs around, but he is so sweet he hasn't wanted to leave Becky to play. 

The vet says it is impossible to tell if it is the baytril or panacur that's working, but we are covering our bases and doing both for two weeks. I'm thrilled that her fever is gone so she doesn't have to have the sub q fluids since she is drinking well on her own. At this point she doesn't seem to get dizzy unless I pick her up, so I administer her meds from the ground. I also have been giving her fresh lavender to eat because it is soothing and I think she sleeps better after snacking on it. At least I have a good supply of fresh this time of year that is in perfect bloom.

I hate leaving her home while I'm at work today, but Joshua promised to call if she starts to act unwell. He also promised to talk to her and give her pets a couple times during the day so she knows she wasn't abandoned. What a brave little girl, I'm sure she will pull through now.

*hugs and nose bonks to all our friends*


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 29, 2012)

That is great and encouraging news. We have all been praying for the little girl. Good for Gary, all of our mates should be like him.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 29, 2012)

You keep going Becky! And Gary, hats off toyou, youare an excellent husbunny! Your TLC is definitely helping her. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 29, 2012)

Another reason buns should marry for love rather than an arranged marriage. 

What shocked me was how concened Houdini was the first few days. He would pace back and forth along the fence watching her. Normally he just hops on by without paying much attention. He has taken to laying next to the fence rather than playing. I guess they really are making friends among the four of them. Well, Sophie doesn't really seem to care, but she's still new.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 29, 2012)

Houdini is having flash backs to Cinderella. He knows when a bunny is sick, especially if she is dizzy and been in the basket. Give Houdini an extra pet from us.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

So how's our Becky doing? We talk about Becky all the time. My husband asks for updates too! Hoping all is well and she's staying strong, with the support of Houdini, and making strides back to being your husband's sweet "lump of love". 

I think Alma is right. Rabbits are really smart and he has experienced sickness and loss with Cinderella. Poor little man knows what could happen and is sticking by his sweet Becky, worried about her. Amazing how rabbits can connect. Dobby was very upset when Jake got sick, and was the first one to let me know about Neville. 

Hoping all is quiet and all had a restful night. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. :hug:

Becky had a good night and was bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning. As soon as I came in to say good morning she hopped right over to her breakfast dish and dug in with her normal gusto. I saw my first binky out of Sophie too! I guess she was extra excited for breakfast this morning heheheee

I really think it is EC, but I will finish the course of antibiotics just in case. I'm giving her the panacur daily for two weeks then we will see. She sucks it right down from the syringe because it's mixed with yummy baby food and perfect food powder (it has lots of good things like wheat grass, probiotics, antioxidants etc. to stimulate her immune system). I normally put the perfect food powder on their breakfast, but adding an extra dose since she's not feeling well is good too. She also chows down on the fresh lavendar in the evenings. I have a lovely clumb growing in my garden and it's blooming now.

The boys are taking excellent care of her and makes me love them all the more. They are so devoted. I'm sure it is a comfort to her to have them snuggling when I can't be home during the day.

It is such a relief to see her feeling so much better.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 30, 2012)

thank goodness. So glad they are all doing well, especially Becky.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 30, 2012)

I went home at lunch and I wouldn't believe that she is the same bun that was so sick less than a week ago. She hopped right up for her scratches like nothing was ever wrong. I will finish up the meds to make sure it is gone, but she is super.

I'm going to give her another week or so to make sure she's all better then we can start dating again. I'm hoping to have all four of them living together by the end of the summer. Houdini and Gary have gotten along so well through all this since they were both helping Becky. Now if we can get Sophie and Becky to decide who the big boss is, that's the last hold out.


----------



## Kipcha (May 30, 2012)

:happyrabbit:

So, so glad to hear how much better she's doing!


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 30, 2012)

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

Excellent news about Becky!

Wishing you all the luck in the bonding and you have harmony in your home by Summer! 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

*sigh* looks like Alma was right, I celebrated too soon. This morning her fever is back and she's not as bad as she originally was, but still not good. Her breakfast consumption was lack luster, but when I put it in front of her face she did eat some. I gave her some metacam in case she was in pain because she looked so uncomfortable. I also gave her fluids to bring down her temperature. My poor baby. I can't even get home at lunch today because of big meetings at work. Joshua promised to give her the dramamine later this morning and to keep an eye on her.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear, but at times it does get worse before it gets better. And the worse wasn't that bad this time, so she is getting back on track. 

Just keep doing what you are doing. She'll get there. And as much TLC as possible from all of you. 

Becky is in our thoughts!

K


----------



## Kipcha (May 31, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Brandy... Poor Becky, but like Karen said, it's always worse before it gets better.

She's lucky to have such awesome people taking care of her and making sure she's comfortable.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 2, 2012)

How's Becky doing today? Hope she's feeling better. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 2, 2012)

She's doing better. When I give her the medicine it always gets her dizzy again for a little while, but it's getting better each time. I have the gate open for Gary to run around and Becky just hopped out to see us in the livingroom! It's the first time in over a week she has felt good enough to come out of her house. 

She really likes nomming the lavendar, luckily her appitite has been great the whole time.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update. Really glad to hear that Becky is now starting to feel better to venture out. What a great sign. So thrilled her appetite never left and she's enjoying her lavender. 

Keep going Becky! 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 3, 2012)

So glad to hear that the wee girl is up and moving around. What an incredible change from last weekend. Keep it up Becky.


----------



## Bun Bun (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw the film it looks like wry neck I don't know much about this but here is a link for you to see I don't think every vet knows everything so maybe this will help I am sorry about your bunny I have chickens and this happens with chickens I have seen only in picture and once with a rabbit not mine long ago but didn't know what it was the rabbit had I know now.

here is the link.

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ecuniculi.htm

I hope your little one is well and this link is not need 

Rhayden


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link. I did 2 weeks of baytril injections with eye and ear drops from the vet. With more reading I was convinced it was EC so I got pancur on my own and have been treating her. I'm going to give that to her daily for 28 days. After the pancur I may do the Ivomec as insurance. Unfortunately I can't use bleach on everything because she runs all over the house.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 7, 2012)

How about vinegar or another disinfectant that won't destroy the colour of your rugs etc.?? You could ask at a janitor cleaning supply, course there is always the worry of whether it is rabbit safe or not. Have you looked on line for safe alternatives to bleach. Just a thought.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

Well the natural cleaner I use says it disinfects, but I don't know about spores. It has vinegar, eucaliptus, lemon, etc. I'm thinking that should be good enough for the carpets. I can use bleach on the litter box since the spores are transmitted via urine.

Tonight Becky's eyes were twitching and she was doing circles before I gave her the medicine. Then she just came hopping out to the livingroom looking just fine a few minutes ago. *sigh* so frustrating


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 7, 2012)

Brandy - it is kind of like a hospital staph infection, once it sets in it takes diligence and perservence to get it beat. Just hang in there, if she needs medicine for another extented period of time, it is way better than the alternative. You are a great bunny mom, just keep her immune system up, clean the very best you can and keep going.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement. I am giving her "perfect food" with her pancur. It has probiotics, wheat grass, antioxidants, etc. so it should help her immune system. I have been keeping her comfortable and as stress free as possible.

Andre is doing his part by chasing Gary around and working out all his energy. Gary had a serious case of the zoomies tongiht. A circle around their house, down the stairs, through the kitchen to our bedroom, lap around the room, back through the kitchen, up the stairs, around the living room, back to his house. All at top speeds over and over again for 45 minutes. They took turns with who was in the lead, so it was mutual partissipation. They both should sleep well tonight.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 8, 2012)

I will send Derby for the next set, we could use some sleep.


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 8, 2012)

I have heard of something similar to this before from someone who breeds in the town where i grew up, i cant remember what it is called but she cured and then prevented it with crushed vitamin e pills. may be worth a try... Hope your bun feels better soon.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh please do send Derby, he would add to the lovely chaos of the house. We would wear him out! 

The E probably helps up the immune system to keep the EC in check. The perfect food has a lot of vitamin and minerals in it, but coming from whole food sources. This is much safer than supplementing single nutrients.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Im just now reading about this. I am so sorry to hear that Becky is sick  I always love hearing about your buns. I wish I knew how to help, but Olivia didnt have head tilt or eye twitches with her EC. She had seizures. But we did the panacur for 28 days and it cleared right up. Now, she did have another bout of it recently. Another 28 days of panacur. I hope Becky gets better and Im sending lots of good vibes to all of you


----------



## Bun Bun (Jun 9, 2012)

how is your little baby doing now?? has anything helped yet did you ask the vet on this wry neck?? just checking in.

Rhayden


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 10, 2012)

I checked out the link and wrote to the author. I havnt heard back yet.


----------



## Bun Bun (Jun 11, 2012)

how is she any better??


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 11, 2012)

Two hopps forward one hop back. She came out to the livingroom a couple times over the weekend and is starting to fuss about the medicine. I take these as good signs. I make the pancur taste as good as possible, mixing it with babyfood, but now she is still thumping after I dose her. I can't pick her up or she gets dizzy again, but as long as she keeps all four feet on the ground she's looking pretty good. She's back to demanding oats to eat her pellets, but that is her normal so that's good. She can be very stubborn and hold out all day if she doesn't get her oats on top.


----------



## Bun Bun (Jun 13, 2012)

did you ask your vet about this wry neck if he knows anything about this condition it is not only in rabbits but I think all animals can get this. I saw one but didn't know what it was at the time the eyes would circle fast and the head was completely upside down the people said it can eat I don't know how but as soon as the eye were cirling it would do a fast roll over I don't know if I saw a rabbit like I just explained and not having knowledge of this I would of end it's life not knowing if it can be cured it seem to me the rabbit I explained waas suffering what kind of life is it were you (it look like it) were dizzy all the time and have to roll yourself over because you are dizzy.

Don't take this as I would distroy you little one there is things you can give her and it can take time I had a rabbit that cracked her head and fractured it she was in bad shape, she couldn't move for a short time my husband saisd to kill her but I said let's see how far she can get. 3 months went by and she was able to stand and walk thought she was a wobbly she could so back in the cage out side she went. now she had to breed we let her time to get use to the cage and see if she can find the food and water which she did. but she was not interested in breeding.
so it was almost a year in a half and I took her out of the cage for a walk she did a tumblesalt and she fell over and she did this a few times it was that she was not going to get any better and it was not fair to keep her alive becasue I thought just a little more time. My husband did the deed and we opened her head up to see what the brain looked like I have seem many brains from all sorts of animals as well as rabbits. as we looked there was areas of white you could tell where the brian had died there was many white spots. she was as far as she was gonna go and the nest interest of this rabbit was to take her life. She was the best she wasn't afriad of anything but it would not be fair to keep her alive.

I tell you thi story because it may take a lot of time for her to get better I gave my bunny the most time I could before I decide to end her life. you have to decide how long are you gonna try and when it it you will stop trying and if you think the rabbit is suffering. suffering is not crying out my bunny didn't have quality of life and this is what it boils down to what you thnk is quality of life. But don't be hasty thinks can work out if you give it time sometimes my rabbit it was time that is all.

I hope your bunny has a full recovery keep posting so we can see her getting better. 

Rhayden


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, with hingsight I think we lost Cinderella to EC. I had even asked the vet about it at the time, but the vet felt the symptoms were too severe to be EC. She was rolling as you describe, and in the end she went into seizures. Even with medication she would only stop seizing for a few seconds at a time. After holding her all day and the medicine not working I ended up deciding to end her suffering, because I truly believe she was suffering.

I am happy to report though that Becky is doing much better. She was able to periscope last night for a Cherio! I gave her four just to see her able to balance herself 
She's starting to venture out to the living room and moving around more. She's getting her happy personality back. I'm going to finish the panacur and then give the ivomec just to be sure all bases are covered. I'm going to dose everyone with the ivomec just as a preventative measure.

She still gets a little dizzy when picked up, but that is getting better and she recovers more quicky each day. Now it only takes about 5 minutes until she's fine again. 

I think the difference is that Becky has never given up on eating and drinking. She has maintained a sweet disposition and she still interacts with me and her husbunny. When I was cleaning the bird cages over the weekend a couple weeks ago she hoped onto my foot and just sat with me, her little head swaying but clearly happy with the contact. I see improvement, with set backs but each one less, so I truly feel Becky will be able to recover. Cinderella didn't want to eat and the last day was totally unresponsive, there just was no quality of life. I couldn't let her suffer. It's a hard line to draw, but it would have been selfish for me to hold onto her longer. At least her husbunny was with her to the very end and she died peacefully in my arms.


----------



## Bun Bun (Jun 13, 2012)

it is a hard thing to do and I tell everyone you have to know you are doing the right thing that you have tried all you can and there is no more to do. Time is a friend it can take a long time for things to get right but I would say in a years time I think a animal should be as far as they will get.
There are times when I didn't have anytime to try anything I have had two bunnies die in chicld birth they were fine the one day and then gone and left a baby I didn't know as much as I do now and just didn't know how to feed them or what to feed them but I know now. I have had animals that I tried to help but it was to late they were to far gone and the only thing I could do is end the suffering by a vet or I did it myself. 

YOu have to know what is best or it will eat you up wondering if you did this or that.

I hope your little one continues to get better and all this will be behind your two.

Rhayden


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 22, 2012)

So Becky has been on the panacur for 27 days, almost done with the course. She's still tilting some and dizzy when I pick her up. I am going to get some ivomec tomorrow at the feed store when I pick up hay and give that a try. *sigh* I feel so bad for her.

She's eating great and will stretch out to relax. I hope she is not in pain since she's not giving any indications that she is. I took a nap on the floor with her yesterday, the blankets covering the floor smelled like lavender since I have been giving it to her daily for three weeks. It was a great nap for us both!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 29, 2012)

How's she doing? Better?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 29, 2012)

She is doing really well. There's no indication unless I pick her up. Unfortunately that still makes her so dizzy. I hope her ears heal over time. I think her career as a therapy rabbit may be over though, I don't want to stress her out. Gary can still go and be a clown for everyone.

She's still eating the lanvender and eating great in general. She has started to run up to the food dish in the morning for her pellets again. It's reassuring to see the old enthusiasm return. I'm going to give her the panacur for one more week just to make sure she is stable and we got everything.

Thanks for asking Mia.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 29, 2012)

YAY! I'm so glad to hear she is doing so well, and will be be praying for her continued recovery. Go Becky! arty0002:

Question just so I know for future reference: so the main medication you used that has helped is Panacur? How often/much do you have to give for that?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, Panacur and Metacam. I gave her the panacur for 6 weeks, one timer per day. I have to look up the dose because I don't want to get it wrong. The metacam I used for the first two weeks and that was 0.1 cc. I did give her a round of injectable baytril incase it was an ear infection, but it didn't make a difference.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks!  In case it ever happens that we have another head tilt bunny (it better not happen though!) I want to know what others have used with success as our treatment plan didn't do it (she may just have been too sick though).


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 19, 2012)

ok, so I gave Becky 8 full weeks of panacur. She is still dizzy when I pick her up. There's no tilting or circling as long as I don't hold her. 

The problem is that not picking her up makes her so upset. I can lay in her house and pet her for hours, she will purr and kiss. But come dinner time she hops over to the dish, thumps and turns her back on me. As soon as I leave the room she dives in. If I snuggle her then she gets dizzy but she won't give me the bunny butt at dinner! She looks horrible when she's dizzy, going in circles with her head tilted and eyes twitching. What is a doting mommy to do?!?

Is it worth giving ivomec, two doses 7 days apart?

Should I dose my other rabbits as a preventative?

A web site suggested they be given the ivomec every 3 months to prevent issues. Good or over medicating?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 19, 2012)

so is she running around getting dizzy trying to get you to pick her up or only when you do. Maybe in her mind the snuggles are just worth the discomfort?? As for the meds, if it isn't going to cause a reaction, it may be worth it.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 19, 2012)

Some of the breeder that use this and research it say it stays in the system longer, 80% sucess rate and very little side effects. I almost would use it in that case and see what happens. If there is little or no change you will probably have to attibute her dizziness to inner ear damage, but will know that the parasites themselves are gone. As for the others, if Becky can tolerate it, why not them, after all they are heavier and healthier. It is weird that the bigger breeds seem to have more tolerance to this disease, males over does.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 19, 2012)

Praying for little Becky 

Yeah, I was just thinking that maybe it has to do with perminent inner ear nerve damage? Hopefully something more treatable, but just a thought.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, another hop backwards this morning. I am giving the ivomec once a week and she has had 2 doses. When I went to give her breakfast her head was tilted sideways again. She did eat oats, but not the pellets. I think it is time to have another discussion with the vet.

Do people here think she is suffering? I am totally not objective here because she is my heart bunny. I sit and pet her every night. She will curl up on my feet as I stroke her and she purrs. Other than that she's not moving around her space overly much, but she was always a couch potato. I just want to make sure I am still fighting for her and not just for me. How do you know when they are suffering and it's time to draw that horrible line? 
:cry2


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, Brandy, I am so sorry to hear about Becky's getting worse! I was just going to post and ask how things were going.  

I really think you'll know yourself when its time to let them go. With Jelly, my heart bunny and headtilt bunny, one night (I had to stay up with her every night as she rolled so badly and so much) I noticed she was just not doing well. She was gettign no better and deep down, I knew I was hanging on too tightly, when she was miserable. I asked my family's oppinion and they thought she didn't seem to be fighting the same any more. Listless. She would still take criticare from me and that but I knew she was miserable.

I'm praying for you and Becki; I know how tough it is, especially after they've been battling it for so long.

*hugs* :feelbetter:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you Mia for all your support through this :hug:

She isn't rolling or needing to be forcefed, so I think we should keep fighting.

It just occured to me when talking with Alma- I wonder if she gets weather related inflammation the same way I do? I was home sick yesterday and still feel like crap today. I'm going to add medacam and see if it helps her feel better.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 3, 2012)

Brandy--just saw this thread. I'm so sorry you're going through this with your beautiful Becky. It must be heartbreaking. I don't know anything about this so I have no suggestions but I wanted to send love and prayers and say you're doing a wonderful job caring for her.


:brownbunnyink iris::brownbunny
ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 7, 2012)

How's the little bun doing?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 7, 2012)

She totally confuses me! Over the weekend she went with the rest of the fmaily to Petsmart for their first meeting. I gave her dramamine an hour before to help with the dizzyness. The car trip still threw her for a loop. She sat there with a twisted neck swaying her head back and fourth. At least Houdini came over and gave her a little nose bonk hi.

Last night I was laying in her house giving her scratches. She blisses out purring with her eyes closed. Gary comes up and demands attention as well. I get in 3 pats when Becky opens her eyes and tilts her head, with the one eye stare- Just what do you think you are doing? LOL Apparently thoes were HER pats! 

So I am leaning towards her being happy still, just ears damaged so she can't be moved comfortably. I am giving her metacam at night because she gets much better mobility with it.

We just play it day by day. I'm sure she will let me know if she has had enough. As long as she's guarding the attention and eating well then we will keep going.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 7, 2012)

she sounds pretty content, I tend to agree with you.


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness Brandy! I just read this and I just wanted to cry. I have never had a head tilt bunny and I hope that I never do. You are being such a wonderful bunny mom.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 7, 2012)

It is really emotional, and I would never wish it on anyone, but it really isn't that bad most days. I think it has made me a better bunny mom because I have to read her very carefully. The other bun kids will jump up in the chair if they want attention, or in Gary's case jump on my head when I'm laying on the floor. I have to go to Becky, but she gets so happy with getting attention it is worth the effort. I cheer and my heart over flows with joy if she makes it out of her room during play time. She can't binky, but she does the cutest little head toss to tell me she's still just as happy. It makes me really appreciate differently abled pets.

SShhhh, don't tell the others, but Becky is still my favorite. :love:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 7, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> It is really emotional, and I would never wish it on anyone, but it really isn't that bad most days. I think it has made me a better bunny mom because I have to read her very carefully. The other bun kids will jump up in the chair if they want attention, or in Gary's case jump on my head when I'm laying on the floor. I have to go to Becky, but she gets so happy with getting attention it is worth the effort. I cheer and my heart over flows with joy if she makes it out of her room during play time. She can't binky, but she does the cutest little head toss to tell me she's still just as happy. It makes me really appreciate differently abled pets.
> 
> SShhhh, don't tell the others, but Becky is still my favorite. :love:



This is how I felt with my head tilt bunny. Totally. It is a terrible illness but to me, being the one to be able to care for them all the way through it is amazing in and of itself-they rely on you and get such a deeper trust for you through it. If Becky's still fighting and it isn't a constantly dizzy/head tilt thing every moment of every day, then of course, I'd agree! GO BECKI! Keep fighting  arty0002:


----------



## HEM (Aug 7, 2012)

You guys are both fighters and we're happy that you are still fighting. We are also hoping that one day soon when you get up you will find Becky back at 100 percent.
Keep fighting and we are thinking of you and Becky
Our Dilly sends her wishes to Becky too!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 8, 2012)

Last night I had a WTF moment with Becky. I was laying on the floor petting her for her evening attention session. She was all happy with half closed eyes and purring, her head upright. The tendons in her neck were really tight, so I thought a massage would be a good idea. When I was a vet tech years ago I also had a pet massage therapy business, so I am trained. I also have the massage for rabbits book so I learned bunny specific anatomy and how to extrapolate from dogs and cats to rabbits.

Anyway, I massaged her neck and shoulders for less than a minute when she started in with the eyes twitching, twisted head, and going in circles! WTF?!? This should help her relax and feel better, not worse! How did I trigger this? I am so confused.

I have given her full body massages before with no adverse effects, she seemed to really like it. Since she has been sick I massage her ears daily, but this is the first time I went to her neck and shoulders. I posted on FB to see if anyone had a clue what is going on, but anyone here who has ideas I would appreciate it.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a wild guess...is it possible that she is holding off the episodes by keeping certain muscles tense and when you relax her with massage it releases and precipitates an episode?

I really believe in massage...I would have said WTF, too:?

Sending love and prayers to you and your beloved Becky! I really believe she's going to rally and recover!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 8, 2012)

Katherine, that is a good guess. The right side was tigher, which would be the area pulling her head up against the tilt. So would the massage give her a chance to relax and help, or would it be a stressor?

All of my kids get regular massages. The cats will stick out their feet with toes spread to get me to massage between the pads of their feet. 

Thanks, it has been such a leap of faith.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 8, 2012)

More wild guessing...would it be possible to support that side for her with one hand while you massage the muscles with the other? Hold her head in place on the right side while you massage? I don't know enough about the condition, so I don't know if having the episode in itself does damagage. 

I do know that she's lucky to have you loving her and touching her and not giving up


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 8, 2012)

I tried holding her head, but it didn't really help. I have noticed that she likes to nap with her chin up on the little shelf, about 2 inches from the floor. I think that might help keep her head in place yet she can rest comfortably. I really hope each episode doesn't cause damage. At least she goes back to "normal" between the issues.

Thanks. She is such a very special girl, it is worth it. :happybunny:


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Melody and I are sending good vibes and special thoughts your way.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 8, 2012)

ray:

I'm sure you'd know about it if the episodes caused any harm...besides the stress. 

Harvey and Halo send their love.
:brownbunny:heartbeat::brownbunny


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2012)

I wanted to give an update on Becky because everyone here has been so wonderfully supportive. I continiued gentle massage and I'm dosing everybun in the house with ivomec once every 3 months as a preventative so nobun else will have to deal with EC *knock on wood* Becky is gaining weight and looking like her old self again, so I'm pretty sure she is in full remission at this point.

ray: :eats: :nurse:

I have been working on bonding all 6 buns and having them play together in their playpen. She would get tilted and dizzy, so I tried scooting her out so when the boys got to running in circles after each other they wouldn't run over her (literally!). She got so mad! She bit and scratched at the door wanting back in with the rest of the buns, so I let her back in. She doesn't want to get left out of anything! She even got a few nips in herself when Panda was being a little too assertive (he declared himself king of the warren). My baby boo can take care of herself even if momma does get a little over protective.

:dude: :duel :group:

The past two nights she has been really cute and rambunctious when I went in to play with her. She will nose bonk me then run a few steps away and look over her shoulder. I give her a tickle then she comes hopping back for another nose bonk. I got the slinky out and she also likes to grab the end as she hopps away and let it go before she turns around to see it snap back. She plays with such joy! 

:juggle :trio :sofa: h34r2

I got bold and picked her up. I was able to snuggle her for two minutes with no dizzyness! I didn't press my luck and put her back down, but each night I will be giving it a try to see how the damage is healing. I am so greatful that she is feeling better!

:yahoo:inkbouce:arty0002:inkelepht::weee::clapping:

Thanks again to all of the supporters out there. It has been a long haul with her being sick since I got her late 2010, and particularly this last bout. It is all worth it to see her fat and happy again!

:bunnydance: :bunnyheart :rabbithop :bunny18 :happyrabbit: :happybunny:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, Brandy, I am overjoyed to see this!!!!!! So happy for you and Becky. Dancing for joy!!! You worked for this and didn't give up and same goes for Becky!!! Just overjoyed!!!
:heartbeat:arty0002::clapping::big kiss::hugsquish::yahoo:arty0002:inkelepht::singing::bunnydance::bunnyheartarty:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 23, 2012)

YAY for Ms. BECKIBunny! Glad to hear such a GREAT update on your little girl! It's so encouraging to hear stories of bunnies recovering from head tilt after hearing so many sad ones. 
:woohoo:apollo:


----------



## SAAIM (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,

How are you doing?
It is nice to hear about your rabbit recovering.
My female Newzealand White rabbit is having tilt head since 3 days. She does not have anyother signs like discharge from ear but she isloosing her weight and is not able to move properly. 
What treatment did you give that you got positive result? Please share your experience as I have many rabbit, so I m worried about them also.
Take care


----------



## JBun (Jul 1, 2014)

Head tilt can also be caused by a parasite called e. cuniculi, so many vets will treat for both an ear infection and EC. Treatment is usually with an antibiotic like baytril for the infection( though something stronger like azithromycin may be needed), fenbendazole(20mg/kg once a day for 28 days) for the parasite, and metacam to bring down inflammation and provide pain relief. 

Best thing would be to see a good rabbit vet.

http://www.woodward-vets.co.uk/RabbitsECuniculi.html


----------



## cale04 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your rabbit. I hope he/she is doing better. 

I know NOTHING about rabbit anatomy but i do know human anatomy. Im not sure if this applies to rabbits but: it looks like he or she is having trouble keeping her balance. 
Im not sure if this applies to rabbits but humans have something called the Vestibular system in the inner ear canal. It is reponsible for our sense of balance and spacial orientation. If this area becomes affected by infection it gives us vertigo and throws us off balance. This could be what is going on with your rabbit.

I hope everything is improving, how is she/he doing now?


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Im praying for you guys! I hope she gets better!


----------

